# Lightyear 2022



## AsPika2219 (Oct 29, 2021)

To infinity..... and.... BEYOND!!!!



This is Bugs Lightyear own movies without other Toy Story characters! 

Release date June 17, 2022


----------



## Tomato123 (Oct 29, 2021)

While I haven't liked any of Disney/Pixar's recent films, I think this one actually doesn't look too bad. At first, I was a little concerned about throwing the character into another world but it sorta makes sense if it's supposed to be like what the toy of Buzz was based on (Or at least that's what I'm telling myself so I don't hate it).


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2021)

I was hoping for the cast from Buzz Lightyear Star Command or whatever it was called. With Mira, Booster, and XR.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Nov 1, 2021)

BORTZ said:


> I was hoping for the cast from Buzz Lightyear Star Command or whatever it was called. With Mira, Booster, and XR.


Hell I would have just wanted Tim Allen to reprise the voice but we are not even getting that either.


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2021)

Eh. I'm waiting for full trailers before commenting. Not thrilled at the moment, but the teaser is comically badly edited so there's no telling what the movie will be like.




BORTZ said:


> I was hoping for the cast from Buzz Lightyear Star Command or whatever it was called. With Mira, Booster, and XR.


Buzz Lightyear is SRS BUSINESS now, no place for that wacky silliness.  



Dr_Faustus said:


> Hell I would have just wanted Tim Allen to reprise the voice but we are not even getting that either.


With all due respect to Tim Allen, he is almost 70, he voiced Buzz almost 30 years ago, and Buzz is supposed to be even younger in the new film, Tim is roughly 40 years too old to play him. Probably more.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Nov 1, 2021)

Veho said:


> With all due respect to Tim Allen, he is almost 70, he voiced Buzz almost 30 years ago, and Buzz is supposed to be even younger in the new film, Tim is roughly 40 years too old to play him. Probably more.


I mean, it never stopped Disney from recasting Jeff Bridges in Tron Legacy not once, but twice with CLU being a digitally deaged version of Bridges which was pretty solid given the effort it must have been to make that happen, and that was all for a sequel for a movie that was almost 30 years ago at the time. 

While I am not misunderstanding your point here or the fact that a younger Buzz should have a younger voice actor, it just seems like they went in an entirely different direction with their casting choice on it. Almost feels on par with Nintendo choosing Chris Pratt as Mario levels of weird to me. If Disney seriously wanted Allen for the role its not like they don't have the technology to make his voice younger. Its just an odd choice to make at the end of the day, and anyone coming into this is probably going to be just as put off expecting his voice to be there.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2022)

New trailer. 


​
Still no clue what it's about. But we get to see Zurg so there's that.


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> New trailer.
> 
> 
> ​
> Still no clue what it's about. But we get to see Zurg so there's that.




It's supposed to be a movie of the character the toy is based off of in the Toy Story universe, so it's a movie inside a movie so to speak.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)

A few clips and new trailers came out, they don't inspire confidence or get you hyped. But I know one thing: Sox the cat is a traitor. Mark my words. Screenshot this reply. You were warned.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 14, 2022)

Look likes this movie was BANNED OUT in Saudi Arabia, UAE and my country MALAYSIA.... Reasons... KISS???? LGBT???


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 14, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> Look likes this movie was BANNED OUT in Saudi Arabia, UAE and my country MALAYSIA.... Reasons... KISS???? LGBT???


the Disney propaganda


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 14, 2022)

Yeah and...

https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/c...sney-pixars-lightyear-banned-in-14-countries/

TO INFINITY AND.... BEGONE!!!! SAYONARA BUZZ LIGHTYEAR....


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 14, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> the Disney propaganda



The Valwinz propaganda


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)

Those 14 countries be like "We won't show Lightyear because...







"


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Viri (Jun 20, 2022)

Didn't do very well at the box office.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> A few clips and new trailers came out, they don't inspire confidence or get you hyped. But I know one thing: Sox the cat is a traitor. Mark my words. Screenshot this reply. You were warned.


Looks like I was WROOONG, SO VERY WRONG, THE STORY IS SO MUCH WORSE THAN I THOUGHT OMG WTF ahem, so yeah.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2022)

Achtung, spoilers:


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

I heard about the lesbian kiss scene but I can't believe nobody mentioned the communist castration scene


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 26, 2022)

I enjoyed the movie, it acts as the origin story of Buzz Lightyear. I wouldn't mind a sequel with more scenes set in space. Those who don't see it while being fans of Pixar, Toy Story or computer animation are missing out.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 30, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I enjoyed the movie, it acts as the origin story of Buzz Lightyear. I wouldn't mind a sequel with more scenes set in space. Those who don't see it while being fans of Pixar, Toy Story or computer animation are missing out.


I enjoyed Toy Story 2, Cars, The Incredibles, Luca, Nemo, Bug's Life, Monsters Inc., and a few others, but I wouldn't call myself a fan as I prefer Japanese animation instead.

Even when this movie was announced it looked disappointing with a goofy big ass face Buzz Lightyear and missing his original voice actor (Tim Allen).

You enjoyed it, good on you. Just don't try to shame others for thinking differently. That's not cool.

Anyway, this dude fixed the errors with the new Buzz Lightyear figure and it looks great!


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 30, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> You enjoyed it, good on you. Just don't try to shame others for thinking differently. That's not cool.



You're hellbent on bringing up and criticizing this children's movie in multiple threads, even in those that aren't related to movies. I'm not like those alt-right folks that don't say what they mean and dance around their opinion, I deliver it straight. If I had meant what you say I meant, you can bet it'd be written in a straightforward manner.


----------

